# Electric Reverse trike project



## bgt2u (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi everyone, I am building an electric reverse trike (three wheeled motorcycle, two wheels up front, and one in the back). I am extremely new to the electric vehicle scene. I was originally building a home made three wheeled vehicle (set up for a 600cc-1000cc motorcycle engine). After thinking about it, I have decided to make it an electric vehicle. I have no idea where to start, as far as what motor, controller, batteries, or voltages to use. Any suggestions would be appreciated. I figure I will start looking for a motor first, and go from there. What is a popular choice? I have read some posts about Remy, and EVO, are these good brands to start with, or is there something that would be better? My reverse trike, is of tubular frame construction, is about 8 feet long, and 4 feet wide. it seats one person. I would like it to have the fast acceleration of a street bike, and the range of around 50 miles or so (per charge). Any help, suggestions, or advice, is greatly appreciated.


----------



## GREENHORNET (Dec 25, 2012)

Ok first you have to determine what you are willing to spend! So what is your budget? Going EV only will greatly increase costs and dramatically increase costs with Remy or EVO technology

Next instead of focusing on electric components focus on the foundation first! Without a solid foundation it will not make much difference what you put into it. 

Reducing vehicle weight and improving aerodynamics should be your first design goals. These will give you the best chances of improving performance without breaking the bank. If you can get these 2 design challenges optimized you might be surprised just how far and fast you could go on a small 20kw EV motor and 96V battery pack. It costs far more to go fast than it does to go further yet its far more challenging to achieve long range! 

If done correctly you may only need around 6-7hp to cruise at a descent freeway speed. Consider a 20kw motor puts out 26.8hp and a quality BLDC or PMAC 30kw peak unit can put out 50+ Horsepower with the right controller. These options would give you solid acceleration with a reverse trike that is low to the ground and streamlined for max aerodynamics. You could give many ICE motorcycles a good run for there money needless to say. 

There are so many motorcycle inspired trikes that fail miserably because they do not focus on really what they are best suited for. Reverse trikes are naturally designed for range yet everyone wants to build them as sports cars. Despite this fact if done right you can have both ragne and performance out of your trike. 

I think its great you decided to use electric rather than a motorcycle engine anytime we can get away from petroleum products its a plus. Personally I do not see you needing more than a 30kw peak electric motor if you keep weight low and have a good aerodynamic profile. This size motor should not cost you more than $1,200 USD new. The controller would cost another $1,000 or less depending on the volts and amps desired. The battery pack size needed to go 50miles again if you keep your weight minimal say 1,200lbs or less preferably around 1,000lbs and an aero cd of say .14 you could get away with 4.5kwh of Lithium Iron or Lithium Iron Supercap Hybrids for around $4-5,000 usd. Those would be your major costs than of course your other added costs of DC inverter, BMS, charger, wires, and gauges etc need to be factored into the equation...... 

Reverse Trikes need to be designed with much consideration to weight distribution so do your homework because if you get this wrong you compromise the safety, performance, and integrity of the vehicle as a whole. 

Good Luck,

GreenHornet


----------



## bgt2u (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi GreenHornet, thank you for the very informative and detailed reply. You have given me a very good idea of what I will be needing, and other great information. The prices that you mention, are right within the ballpark of what I am planning to spend. As far as design, and drag coefficiency, I actually am taking great care in designing the vehicle around these perimeters. I am an Electrical, Mechanical Engineer, plus I have welding, and auto mechanics, and auto body repair under my belt too, so I can pretty much fabricate everything around the electronics, and batteries. I do however have an extremely limited knowledge on the workings of electric vehicles, and what parts work the best for given applications. So, once again, thank you for the information, as now, I have a good foundation to start with.


----------



## GREENHORNET (Dec 25, 2012)

bgt2u said:


> Hi GreenHornet, thank you for the very informative and detailed reply. You have given me a very good idea of what I will be needing, and other great information. The prices that you mention, are right within the ballpark of what I am planning to spend. As far as design, and drag coefficiency, I actually am taking great care in designing the vehicle around these perimeters. I am an Electrical, Mechanical Engineer, plus I have welding, and auto mechanics, and auto body repair under my belt too, so I can pretty much fabricate everything around the electronics, and batteries. I do however have an extremely limited knowledge on the workings of electric vehicles, and what parts work the best for given applications. So, once again, thank you for the information, as now, I have a good foundation to start with.


These are all good skills to have for sure however building a 3 wheeled car will continuously test them. Take your time and really examine all the elements needed to make it safe and with in your goal parameters. A scratch built vehicle can give you much more satisfaction then a conversion but can also give you much more headaches. A scratch built reverse trike is no easy project to pull off so best of luck to you. 

I am looking forward to your progress and updates.

Take care,

GreenHornet


----------



## vmrod (Jul 2, 2010)

You may find some info/tips on my construction blog.

http://xr3.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=diary&action=display&thread=19

My project sounds like what you want to do. (although mine is a 2 seater)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Ctl3FjS9-BI

I used a Warp 9 motor. You could likely use an Impulse 9 or 8" motor, if your vehicle is smaller than mine.


----------

